#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل أنتحر ؟ أم نحر ؟

## سيد جعيتم

*هل انتحر أم نحر*

*لا أتكلم عن انتحار أمين مجلس الدولة السابق المستشار**وائل شلبي بمحبسه فتلك القضية محذور الكلام فيها قانوناً.*
*طيب عن من أتكلم ؟*
*أتكلم عن البطل المصري سليمان خاطر .*
*كان سليمان خاطر رقيب مجند بقوات الأمن المركزي ( كان متعلماً درس في  كلية الحقوق ) وكانت خدمته علي الحدود بين مصر وفلسطين المحتلة تحديداً في  منطقة طابا .*

*بدأت القصة في الخامس من  أكتوبر عام  1985 عندما**قامت مجموعة من الإسرائيليين بعبور السلك الشائك إلي الجانب المصري ، كان سليمان خاطر معين خدمة لحراسة منطقة* *رأس برقة** بجنوب سيناء** بين طابا ونويبع ، وكانت مهمته منع اختراق المنطقة ،  نبه سليمان المتسللين بأنه غير**مسموح  لهم بالعبور ، لم يعيروا كلماته اهتماما ، وعبروا ، فأطلق رصاصات تحذيريه  ولما لم يرتدعوا أطلق النار عليهم فأردي سبعة منهم  قتلى . قام بواجبه  المكلف به ، غضبت إسرائيل .* * للهروب من وجع الدماغ ، أستغل مبارك قانون الطوارئ وأصدر قرار جمهوري بموجبه تم تحويل سليمان**خاطر إلى المحاكمة العسكرية .* *أقوال سليمان خاطر في محاضر التحقيق*

*يحكي سليمان خاطر ما حدث يوم**5 أكتوبر 1985* *من خلال أقواله في محضر التحقيق فيقول: (كنت على نقطة مرتفعة من الأرض،**وأنا ماسك الخدمة ومعي السلاح شفت مجموعة من الأجانب ستات وعيال وتقريبا**راجل وكانوا طالعين لابسين مايوهات منها بكيني ومنها عرى. فقلت لهم "ستوب**نو باسينج(* *بالإنجليزية**.(* *ما وقفوش خالص وعدوا الكشك، وأنا راجل واقف في خدمتي وأؤدي واجبي وفيه**أجهزة ومعدات ما يصحش حد يشوفها والجبل من أصله ممنوع أي حد يطلع عليه سواء**مصري أو أجنبي. دي منطقة ممنوعة وممنوع أي حد يتواجد فيها، وده أمر وإلا**يبقي خلاص نسيب الحدود فاضية، وكل اللي تورينا جسمها نعديها. (وذلك في**إشارة منه إلى حادثة كانت ما زالت حديثة حين استطاعت امرأة صهيونية أن**تتحايل بالعري على أحد الجنود في**سيناء**، وتحصل منه على تردد أجهزة الإشارة الخاصة بالأمن المركزي هناك بعد أن ادخلها الشاليه المخصص للوحدة).* *قبل أن ينطق المحقق بالحكم  قال لهم : أمال أنتم قلتم ممنوع ليه** ..* *قولوا لنا نسيبهم وإحنا نسيبهم، سأله المحقق: لماذا يا سليمان تصر علي**تعمير سلاحك؟**
**وفى بساطة قال : .. لأن اللي يحب سلاحه يحب وطنه ودي حاجة معروفة واللي يهمل سلاحه يهمل وطنه**.* *في المحكمة قال سليمان خاطر** :**أنا لا**أخشى الموت ولا أرهبه .. إنه قضاء الله وقدره، لكنني أخشى أن يكون للحكم**الذي سوف يصدر ضدي آثار سيئة على زملائي، تصيبهم بالخوف وتقتل فيهم**وطنيتهم.* *عندما صدر الحكم بحبسه 25 عامًا من الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة قال**:* * هذا الحكم، هو حكم ضد**مصر**، لأن جندي مصري أدى واجبه**ثم التفت إلى الجنود الذين يحرسونه قائلاً** :* *روحوا واحرسوا سينا.. سليمان مش عايز حراسة**.* *أعتصم  بعض المصريين بالجامع الأزهر  وقادت أحزاب مصرية  وكثير من المصرين حملة  للإفراج عن سليمان خاطر ، كالعادة لم تستجب السلطات وحكم على سليمان خاطر  بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة لمدة 25 عام في* *28ديسمبر**عام**1958**وأودع في السجن الحربي ، ثم تم تحويله لمستشفي السجن ليعالج من البلهارسيا !! .* *للأسف  وكما هي عادة بعض المأجورين من إعلامينا أطلقوا علي البطل صفة المجنون  ،وجاء التقرير النفسي الذي صدر بعد فحص سليمان بعد الحادث أن سليمان**مختل نوعًا ما**.* *كان للكيان الصهيوني مطالب أخري فالحكم لم يعجبهم كما طالبوا بتعويض كل فتيل إسرائيلي بمليون دولار ، وبدون مقدمات أعلنت الحكومة* *أن  سليمان خاطر انتحر مشنوقاً في زنزانته  في السابع من يناير 1986 .ويوم  السبت القادم يكون قد مر علي استشهاد البطل الذي هتفت له الجماهير ( مات  مقتول علشان ما قدرشي يخون )  31عام**
**قال مجدي الجلاد ( فاكرينه )، رئيس تحرير جريدة الوطن السابق ، إن سليمان خاطر شخص**وطني عاقل ومثقف ولا ينتحر كما قيل وقتها من قبل الصحف الحكومية، مشيراً**إلى أن خاطر مثال للمواطن المصري العظيم في كل العصور في حماية وطنه**وترابه ،**وأضاف الجلاد "سليمان خاطر علمنا أن الصراع مع الكيان**الصهيوني لا ينتهي باتفاقية السلام"، مشيراً**إلى أنه لابد من تدريس قصته**في المناهج الدراسية ليتعلمها الأجيال القادمة**.*
*وتابع الجلاد "أنه**على الرغم مما روّجت له صحف النظام وقتها من أن سليمان خاطر مختل عقليا**وقيل وقتها إنه انتحر وهو ما يفرض علينا إعادة**فتح التحقيق فى قضية**مقتله"، مضيفاً**أن**الشعب المصري وقتها لم يصدق الصحف الحكومية**.*
*وفي حديث مع جريدة اليوم السابع الصادرة يوم  الخميس، 31 مارس 2011 قال أخوه سمعت الأسرة من الإذاعة المصرية أنه شنق  نفسه بملاءة السرير، وقال الطب**الشرعي إن الانتحار تم بقطعة قماش، فهرعت إلى المستشفى ووجدت الجثة وبها**آثار خنق بآلة تشبه السلك الرفيع على الرقبة، وكدمات على الساق تشبه آثار**جرجرة أو ضرب. وأضاف عبد المنعم خاطر أنه علم ليلة وفاة شقيقه بزيارة وفد**إسرائيلي** له بدعوى إجراء لقاء صحفي معه، وأنهم هم الذين قتلوه، كما أكد**السجناء أنه فى ليلة قتله تم إخلاء الدور الذى كانت به زنزانته من السجناء،**وتجمعيهم فى زنزانة واحدة، كما أنهم سمعوا صوت استغاثة سليمان ومقاومته**.*
*رحم الله الشهيد ورحم كل شهداء مصر*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## nariman

أكيد قتلوه
ربنا وحده شاهد وهو المنتقم الجبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رحم الله الشهيد البطل سليمان خاطر

----------


## alaa glal

و يأبى الله إلا أن يرفع شأنه ، رحمه الله رحمة واسعة و يدخله فسيح جناته و يتقبله من الشهداء و يجمعنا به الفردوس الأعلى

تم الإرسال من M2101K7AG باستخدام Tapatalk

----------

